# Apartment Alone or with a roommte in Melbourne?



## Anton (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello 
my name is Anton and iam 21 years old and comes from Sweden
I´am having serious plas of sell my apartment/tv/computer/wii/dvd and furniture and move to Melbourne for a year or so, i have Cheif education 3 years and 2 years of working in two defferent resaturant. I think work will i find within the first days, i just dont know where to go when i plan in Melboure all alone, anyone who got som cheap and good tips? 
or even better no one has a spareroom over? Who i can rent, i am a decent young man with good moral and spirit, and a calmness around me.
I have no troubble taking orders and follow command.


----------



## Ozgirl (Apr 27, 2012)

Anton said:


> Hello
> my name is Anton and iam 21 years old and comes from Sweden
> I´am having serious plas of sell my apartment/tv/computer/wii/dvd and furniture and move to Melbourne for a year or so, i have Cheif education 3 years and 2 years of working in two defferent resaturant. I think work will i find within the first days, i just dont know where to go when i plan in Melboure all alone, anyone who got som cheap and good tips?
> or even better no one has a spareroom over? Who i can rent, i am a decent young man with good moral and spirit, and a calmness around me.
> I have no troubble taking orders and follow command.


Have a look at the gumtree.com for shared accommodation or domain.com.au...


----------



## Anton (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you so much Ozgirl =)
Bless


----------

